# Anyone in Bahrain?



## ruger3717

I know that most folks on this board are in UAE, but am curious if there is anyone on here in Bahrain. I am an American that has just taken a job that will put me in Bahrain starting in December.

Just looking to get advice, tips, etc. from those that are there. It seems like there are some important differences between living in Bahrain versus UAE.


----------



## Kerry13

Hi

I don't live there anymore, but spent 3.5 years there. Now in Dubai for past 2.5 yrs.
There is a vast difference. 

Obviously the biggest difference is that the UAE is a much larger Country! there are many more things to do in the UAE and more variety of bars, food, beaches and shopping etc 

What Bahrain do offer is a much friendlier community, you will make friends a lot quicker. The people are more genuine and it doesnt have to be the best restaurant or boat in the world, to have a better time. As you are limited to places to drink etc, you may become a little bored, but i never did  

Alot of people who goes to Dubai to Bahrain will not like it and those who comes from Bahrain to Dubai, will miss Bahrain... it takes a lot longer time to adapt to Dubai i think. 


Good Luck


----------



## ruger3717

Kerry13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't live there anymore, but spent 3.5 years there. Now in Dubai for past 2.5 yrs.
> There is a vast difference.
> 
> Obviously the biggest difference is that the UAE is a much larger Country! there are many more things to do in the UAE and more variety of bars, food, beaches and shopping etc
> 
> What Bahrain do offer is a much friendlier community, you will make friends a lot quicker. The people are more genuine and it doesnt have to be the best restaurant or boat in the world, to have a better time. As you are limited to places to drink etc, you may become a little bored, but i never did
> 
> Alot of people who goes to Dubai to Bahrain will not like it and those who comes from Bahrain to Dubai, will miss Bahrain... it takes a lot longer time to adapt to Dubai i think.
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you for the response! I spent just a few weeks in Dubai and Bahrain a few years ago and that is what I remember from being over there. A lot of people like to lump the places together as being the same, but when you get past the "surface", they have very distinct identities.

I will gladly trade additional places to drink for friends. One hundred unfriendly bars is nothing like one really great bar with friends.

Being that I only speak English, what aspects are the most difficult when you don't speak arabic? Is it stores, government agencies, just getting about the place? I will of course learn some basic arabic, but will never be able to speak it fluently.

If you don't mind me asking, what would be your one biggest "lesson learned" or thing to look out for while living there?

Thank you for any advice you can provide.


----------



## Kerry13

Honestly, I dont have a bad word against Bahrain..

but like here, be very careful on the roads !!!! 
It also depends where you live, there are only two main access roads to the hot spots of Bahrain.. traffic is a nightmare and dont think you can be clever and take the back roads...


----------



## Grace 7

ruger3717 said:


> I know that most folks on this board are in UAE, but am curious if there is anyone on here in Bahrain. I am an American that has just taken a job that will put me in Bahrain starting in December.
> 
> Just looking to get advice, tips, etc. from those that are there. It seems like there are some important differences between living in Bahrain versus UAE.




Hi,
I have just moved here to Bahrain from Dubai but am originally from Australia. I have been 3 days so far so not sure if I can give you much more advice and tips than you may already know being here longer than me but if you'd ever like to meet up to discuss the 'many' differences between Dubai and here, let me know!


----------



## ozroses01

Hi,
We are looking at a package to Bahrain right now. I have a million questions...... My husband will be working in La Manama CBD. I will be coming over with a brand new baby and a 6 year old. We will be looking for a four bedroom apartment/villa/house - furnished. I assume we will need two cars. My daughter currently attends a Private IB school in Australia - looks like Naseem International School is the only one to have the IB primary years program - does anyone know anything about the school, wait lists reputation etc. It is located opposite the National Stadium - what area's should we look at to live between office and school? Is BD1300 per month allowance ok for housing/utilities etc. We are also being offered a car allowance of BD350 per month - would this cover two cars / what types etc. If anyone can point me to some good websites re Bahrain costs, so I can work out of the overall package is ok......all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## incommunicated

How are the taxes in Bahrain?
Is there a way for a foreigner to get legal residence and move there by investing in property or setting up a compnay and working there?


----------



## mr.india

Bahrain is tax free country. So, you take home what you earn. Only tax you pay is for entertainment and hospitality. 

Have been here in Bahrain in n around CBD for 6 years and always feel good about being here, we are moving to Australia for good but will always remember our days in Bahrain.


----------



## AnnaM

Bahrain is really amazing country:
- No capital gains tax and no withholding tax.
- No personal income tax
- No tax on capital gains
- No withholding tax
- No restriction on repatriation of capital, profits or dividends
It is just great isn't it?


----------



## DebbieT11

We will likely be moving to Bahrain in a short while - these messages sound very encouraging! Especially after having read all the US Embassy messages about political demonstrations over the past months. Yikes!


----------



## AnnaM

Debbie, have you moved to Bahrain already?


----------



## Chimborazo

I'm starting work there on April 14. Looking forward!


----------



## DebbieT11

AnnaM said:


> Debbie, have you moved to Bahrain already?


AnnaM, we are still awaiting some paperwork to finalize.... but isn't that always the way it goes?? Anticipating possible 1 April date though. Have you relocated there yet? I've been reading about all the events coming up, and there's a LOT more than I'd anticipated..... sounds like we'll settle in nicely.


----------



## DebbieT11

Chimborazo said:


> I'm starting work there on April 14. Looking forward!


Hello Chimborazo! With any luck, we will arrive there shortly before you do - have you located housing yet?? 

General question - if I'm going to have something sent to me by courier, what does the address look like?? Sounds crazy, but I've not experienced the "block" numbers before, and need to get some things underway that will take a number of weeks to complete.... tell me about the postal system there, if there is one?


----------



## AnnaM

Debbie, you are right. Paperwork always takes a lot of time. No, I am not in Bahrain yet. I believe that April is a fantastic time for moving to Bahrain. Wishing you good luck! And hope to meet you sometime there


----------



## AnnaM

Debbie, political situation in Bahrain is more stable today and should not influence expatriates.


----------



## Chimborazo

Debbie, I have not located housing yet. The company is going to put me up for a bit until I find something. As for the block system, I'm a bit stumped there.


----------



## nigel222

*Bahrain*

I would have second thoughts of moving to Bahrain if i have never working or lived within any of the GCC countries,with all the unrest and corruption within every government department just remember that every expat is be low third class .Just let the British think back to over 50 years ago when there was third glass rail service and all the expats are lower then that now in Bahrain


----------



## Chimborazo

nigel222 said:


> I would have second thoughts of moving to Bahrain if i have never working or lived within any of the GCC countries,with all the unrest and corruption within every government department just remember that every expat is be low third class .Just let the British think back to over 50 years ago when there was third glass rail service and all the expats are lower then that now in Bahrain


That has not been my experience at all. I've been treated very well here by just about everyone.


----------



## JL321

nigel222 said:


> I would have second thoughts of moving to Bahrain if i have never working or lived within any of the GCC countries,with all the unrest and corruption within every government department just remember that every expat is be low third class .Just let the British think back to over 50 years ago when there was third glass rail service and all the expats are lower then that now in Bahrain


Could you please expand on this? It is quite different than what most people have to say about Bahrain. I'm curious to know what has caused you to say such things. I visited Bahrain and didn't get the sense that Expats, who are the majority of the population, were treated badly. Most people that live or have lived there seem to speak favorably of it also. I'm moving to Bahrain soon and interested in all perspectives on it though.


----------



## stewartgpr

*bahrain*

Just moved to Dubai after 10 yrs living in Bahrain , PM me if you need any information on how life is for an outgoing western expat


----------



## amrkhamis

I will move to bahrain with package ,1500 bhd , i will move with my wife and little baby 1 year,is it good package also how is life style cost ,
Thanks


----------

